# sweet feed



## miron28 (Jun 18, 2009)

i got some sweet feed for my pigs today and i don't think they care for it to much. i have been feeding them hog grower and it has crushed up corn and soybean and they loved that. but someone told me to feed them sweet feed  and that would make the meat taste sweet so i  bought some and mixed it in with the hog grower but i don't think they like it to much anyone ever tried this before?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 18, 2009)

We haven't tried sweet feed but, we just got two feeder pigs. They were on ground feed and DH wants them on pellet feed. I've had to mix some ground corn with the pellets and I'm hoping to get them to convert over. Different textures can take time for them to get used to.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 18, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with sweet feed.  A well-balanced feed, formulated for the pigs is what will be most cost effective, and will also be best for the pigs.  Sweet feed will not change the taste of the meat.  There are very few things you can feed that would change their taste.


----------

